# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  Дергается монитор

## Arg

Прошу помощи.
У меня ноутбук asus k40ij.
в нем интегрированная видео карта Intel GMA 4500.
Проблема втом что при работе в ubuntu 10.04 поддергивается монитор.
В прошлых верисях такого не было.
Что можно сделать?

----------


## pendruk

http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=74241.0

----------


## Arg

Спасибо ща ссылку.
Попробовал, результат отрицательный

----------

